# Elk Hunt Story w/Tons of Pics



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry if it's a little long guys, but even this is the abridged version!

 My Michigan elk hunt had 8 days allowed for me to pursue the animal of my dreams. It was broken up into 2 parts, each consisting of 4 days. The first 4 day season encompassed the last 2 days in August and the first 2 days in September. The only real way to describe those 4 days of hunting is hot and miserable. Temperatures flirted with 90 on 2 of the days. Walking 10 to 15 miles per day in that weather, over terrain that was anything but flat, was about as fun as wrestling a hungry grizzly bear. The weather pushed all elk movement under the cover of darkness, and in 4 days of non-stop hunting, I only saw 2 cow elk. Scott Connell (my guide) had made it clear to me that my real opening day would be September 23rd, which was the start of my 2nd hunt. The weather would be cooler and the bulls would be talking, as the prime rut would be on. You know what the first hunt is going to be good for Jason? Scott asked.
 Whats that? I said.
 Trout fishing.
 I headed back to elk camp on September 22nd and arrived to find cooler weather in place, along with the first brushstrokes of color appearing on the trees. I could not wait until morning.
 We started off hours before daybreak on my second Opening day. We arrived at our hunting location and set up on a ridge that would allow us to listen for bugling. An hour before shooting light, the first bugle pierced the cool, dark morning air. It was the first wild bugle I had ever heard. To say I was excited is an understatement. Come on daybreak!
 As light began to filter in, we worked down a steep ridge into the valley where the bull had been bugling. As we inched closer, we heard several more bugles that sounded different, and saw lights in the distance on some private land. A quick glance through the binoculars revealed 2 trucks with several people standing outside them. We then heard the hunters give a few more tube bugles. I guess road hunting was their forte. We continued on after the animal they had now pushed beyond us. By 8am, that bull was dead, killed by one of the hunters who was guided by Dennis Casselman. Ive never seen a happier man, and we all shared in his excitement.
The hunter, Dennis, and his beautiful 6x6:









 Us 1, Road hunters 0.
 As Dennis took care of the animal, we continued on. It was still early, and the DNR would take some time in reaching the animal. When they needed us, we would return to help drag. For those interested in losing weight, just hang out in elk country during September and help pull a few animals out of the bush. In fact, Im going to get rich and invent an elk-drag simulator and sell it to gyms worldwide. There is not a cardio machine that would hold a candle to it!
 Boy I get off track quick. Back to the hunt.
 Between 8 and 10, we heard no less than 4 more bulls bugling. Scott sure was right! This hunt was night and day compared to the last one. 
 Just before 10am, an absolute roar of a bugle about blew us off our feet from less than 150 yards away. We worked closer to the animal, but he was bedded in what can be best described as grouse habitat. When we were within 80 yards, he roared again. This animal did not sound like the bull I heard before light or any of the bulls I had heard on TV. This animal sounded like a cross between a lion, a bullfrog, and an elk. Suddenly, Scott dropped to a knee and whispered Jason, shoot that bull!. I had yet to even see it, but a quick reposition revealed a brown and tan beast at less than 75 yards. Shoot! he said again. In the second it took me to put my crosshairs on the animal, it had moved slightly and I only had a shot at his paunch and hind quarters.
 I cant. I told Scott. Passing that shooting opportunity was the hardest thing I have ever done in my hunting career. I had seen my first bull elk, a shooter beyond my standards basically within bow range, and I could not shoot. I was excited, but somehow felt I let Scott down. He wanted me to kill a monster as much as I wanted to. He told me not to worry and remained extremely upbeat. He kept saying the bull hadnt spooked and we would perhaps get another opportunity in the evening. I could only hope.
 We started our hunt that evening around 4 pm, and slowly began working towards the area where the bull was in the morning. At around 5:15, it began to sprinkle slightly. I wondered if the rain would negatively affect the elk activity. Scott and I approached a small plateau and just before we reached the top, the same deep, raspy bugle from the morning erupted from less than 200 yards. Get to the top of the knoll in front of us quick! Scott whispered. 
I crept to the top quietly (thank you rain) and stabilized myself on a small sapling, flipping up my scope covers in the process. Scott had slipped behind me 40 yards and proceeded to let out a series of cow calls. My eyes strained as I searched the wood line beyond the edge of the plateau for movement.
The view from my tree (Scott wasn't standing there of course. Also, obviously ignore the date stamp):









The first thing I saw was the tips of his giant antlers bobbing side to side as the bull began to crest the ridge in front of me. Scott hadnt let out more than 3 cow calls before I saw him. He wasnt 200 yards away in the woods when he bugled as I had assumed, he was 100 yards away in a draw before the woods! Hes right here! I mouthed to Scott. I didnt have to say a word to him though, because Im sure he could tell by the look on my face that the bull was in our midst and coming fast. I clicked off the safety on my Remington 30.06. Please let me get a shot Lord
At 65 yards, I could now see the entire body of the bull before me. He paused only a second and let out another roaring bugle that caused the hairs on my neck to stand. Had I not been so dehydrated, this is where I would have peed my pants.
Keep calm Jason. Breathe. Dont look at the rack and pick a spot
The bull wanted the cow he could not see and continued my direction. I centered the crosshairs on his vitals as he slowed.
Exhale
BOOM! The bull shuddered as the 180 grain bullet tore into his lungs. HIT HIM AGAIN! Scott exclaimed as he exploded from behind me. I ripped the bolt back and chambered another round. I could not believe the animal had absorbed the energy of the round and was still standing.
BOOM! The second bullet struck in nearly the same spot. This time, the mighty bull crumbled upon impact.
YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! I screamed simultaneously with Scott, whom was just as excited as I. I chambered another round as we rushed to the bull. I had the thought in my mind that he may try to get up. My fears were unfounded though, as I dont believe the animal even felt the second round.
To describe the emotions I felt then, or even feel now is impossible. I seriously question why I was lucky enough to draw such a rare tag, why I was lucky enough to know such a great guide, why I was lucky enough to harvest such a magnificent animal. I am not ashamed to say I cried as I stood over my Michigan bull. Since then, tears of joy have turned into a permanent smile, and memories that will travel with me for the rest of my life. 
Exactly where and how he landed. This was my view as I walked up:


















One happy guy:


















Awesome guide!









Thank you brother!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to be able to share this with my Dad and his best friend, whom were staying at camp with me. My Dad also got to share in the joy that was dragging this beast out of the bush, further making this the greatest hunting experience of my life!










Hung up in the pole barn. The animals nose was about touching the ground, and his feet were at the 12 foot rafters:










Just getting started:










Their skin is seriously as tough as Kevlar! 










Actual butchering:










Lookie what I found!










Finally, Scott was able to get trailcam pics of my bull just before season began. This is him actually in the wallow I bowhunted over during the first hunt. If only he did this at 702 on August 30th...


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Fantastic job! Well done guys! Um Jason your going to need a bigger room!

I have been waiting for this report!

Thanks

Skinner


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Fantastic pictures and awesome story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool story and great bull!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PS,

If anyone draws a bull tag, here's a little plug for the Casselman's and Scott Connell;

All 8 bull hunters they guided tagged out, and 5 of the bulls went over 300"...:yikes:

And YES! I need a bigger room!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

amazing story, lucky man you are. I can only hope one day i will draw a tag.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow... Almost felt like I was there. Congrats man!!!! thanks for reliving it with us.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

That was a great story and great photos to go with it! Congratulations sir!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

very cool. love the pics


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That was fantastic.......thanks.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

None of this hunt was luck, brother....it was all meant to happen the way it did. Congratulations once again!


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats on a great bull and a hunt you will remember for a long time! Very cool to have pictures of him in the wallow.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing !!! I dont know you but it still made my day !


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good things happen to good people...you deserved that..
Congratulations brother!!!!!

Bucky


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC Jason...............thanks for sharing. Maybe someday I'll be as fortunate as you and draw this prized tag and have the great opputunity to hunt one of these Michigan beauties.  and to have Scotty at my side as well.  You the man Scotty. 

Already looking forward to the pic's of this brute hanging in your home


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

What a DREAM hunt! Congrats on the great experience.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Unbelievable Jason! Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

That looks like a huge old bull...what did he weigh? What did the bios say when they pulled a tooth? 

Congratulations...!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> That looks like a huge old bull...what did he weigh? What did the bios say when they pulled a tooth?
> 
> Congratulations...!!


 
Never put him on a scale, but the bull we dragged out earlier in the day scaled at 553 lbs dressed. My bull was unquestionably larger in body. If I had to estimate, I'd say between 600 and 650 dressed weight.

Mind you it was dark, raining, and the elk's mouth was full of blood, but the Biologist said he was at least 7, perhaps as old as 9. 

This elk had been seen several times in past years, and based on sightings and finally laying our hands on him, he was on the downswing.


----------

